# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Drank: frisdrank en cola veroorzaken beroerte

## FRANCOIS580

*Drank: frisdrank en cola veroorzaken beroerte
* 
Cola is ongetwijfeld de meest gedronken frisdrank ter wereld, en dit zowel bij jong als oud. Of het meteen ook de gezondste drank is valt sterk te betwijfelen. Er werd de laatste jaren heel wat wetenschappelijk onderzoek georganiseerd naar de gezondheid van frisdrank en cola. De resultaten van al deze onderzoeken zijn gelijklopend. Het gebruik van koolzuurhoudende frisdranken en zeker van cola moeten tot een strikt minimum beperkt worden, zeker bij jongeren waar het hyperactiviteit en zelfs ADHD kan veroorzaken of de symptomen ervan versterken.

Frisdrank en cola vergroten niet alleen je risico op overgewicht, diabetes, hoge bloeddruk, een te hoog cholesterolgehalte, jicht en hartziekten. Na de jongste studies wordt ook een grotere kans op een beroerte aan dit lijstje toegevoegd.

*Frisdrank barst van suiker*
Frisdrank barst van de suikers, en dat leidt steeds meer tot ongezonde reacties van ons lichaam. Het massaal drinken van frisdrank en cola zorgt als het ware voor een kettingreactie die nu ook kan leiden tot een beroerte. De hoge dosis suiker in frisdrank leidt tot een plotse verhoging van je bloedsuikerspiegel, hetgeen na enige tijd glucose- intolerantie, insulineresitantie en allerlei ontstekingen kan veroorzaken. Dat zorgt op zijn beurt dan weer voor aderverkalking en trombose, uitgerekend dé risicofactoren voor een beroerte.

*Ongezond leefpatroon*
Onderzoekers stelden nog vast dat hoe groter je frisdrankgebruik, hoe ongezonder ook je algemeen leefpatroon. Van de in totaal 85000 vrouwen en 43000 mannen die de laatste jaren aan al deze studies deelnamen, werden uiteindelijk 3000 vrouwen en 1400 mannen slachtoffer van een hartaanval. Diegenen die veel frisdrank drinken leven ook veel ongezonder. Ze hebben niet alleen minder lichaamsbeweging dan hun leeftijdsgenoten die minder of zelfs geen frisdrank drinken. Ze aten ook opvallend veel meer rood vlees en vetrijke voeding.

*Botontkalking en osteoporose*
Er is echter veel meer aan de hand. Frisdrank in t algemeen en cola in het bijzonder veroorzaakt vooral bij vrouwen botontkalking en osteoporose. De oorzaak daarvan moet vooral gezocht worden in de aanwezigheid van fosforzuur, vooral dan in cola. Dat geeft aan frisdrank en cola zijn hoge zuurtegraad, hetgeen gecamoufleerd wordt met hoge concentraties aan suikers. Frisdrank- en coladrinkers hebben opvallend weinig calcium in hun bloed, waardoor.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## christel1

Cola drinken en veel frisdranken drinken kunnen niet goed zijn voor de gezondheid maar ik heb in een erge graad osteoporose en ik heb nooit cola of frisdranken gedronken, heel veel vroeger ja maar thuis komt er enkel water op tafel en soms eens een glasje wijn maar ook niet in die hoeveelheid dat het schadelijk kan worden. Ik heb op mijn 45ste mijn heup gebroken, geen pretje en nu 5 jaar later krijg ik al terug last in dezelfde heup en ook mijn andere heup, rechts dan en knie omdat ik die gewoon meer ga belasten op mijn linkerheup te ontzien.... denk dat ik eens een totale make over nodig heb van alle gewrichten in mijn lichaam want alles doet pijn...

----------


## sietske763

voor botontkalking en osteoporose?
even voor anderen voor de duidelijkheid,
botontkalking heet in medische termen; osteoporose

----------


## proben

Ik vind het ook erg kort door de bocht, die bovenstaande conclusie! De kop suggereert dat het dus komt door de frisdrank, maar als je verder leest gaat het dus eigenlijk over mensen die algeheel ongezond leven. Het is toch logisch dat als je ongezond leeft je er op een gegeven moment ziek van wordt!! Frisdrank is misschien niet gezond, maar ook niet bijzonder ongezond, als je het vergelijkt met veel andere levensmiddelen...
Hier geldt alleen natuurlijk ook: gebruik met mate! Té is nooit goed, behalve: tevreden, tesamen, te bedde!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Dan weet jij dus meer dan alle wetenschappers samen op dit vlak Proben!

----------


## gossie

Intussen heb ik gelezen dat cola een beroerte kan veroorzaken, maar dat je ook kanker kan krijgen; uit eerdere posting van iemand!!!!!

Weet wel, Cola kan goed tegen een kater werken. :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Mijn ma heeft nooit cola gedronken of andere frisdranken, gewoon omdat die niet bestonden toen zij nog leefde, mijn pa ook niet, mijn pa is gestorven aan uitgezaaide prostaatkanker, darmkanker, longkanker. Mijn ma is dement geworden en heeft veschillende tia's gehad en toen zij jong waren bestonden er helemaal geen frisdranken. Dus ja hoe leg je dat dan uit François ? En ze aten gezond, ze zijn wel alle 2 geboren voor de oorlog en in hun puberteit konden ze niet eten wat ze wilden want er was gewoon geen eten te verkrijgen. En bij mijn ouders thuis kwam er geen frisdrank binnen gewoon omdat er geen centen voor waren met 6 kinderen..... En dat je er kanker van kan krijgen daar geloof ik ook geen bal van eerlijk gezegd, mijn tweelingzus dronk ook die dingens niet en is toch gestorven aan borstkanker, later uitgezaaid naar alle lichaamsdelen, hersenen, lever, botten, longen... Pech gehad dan zeker ? En moest ze nu nog veel koffie gedronken hebben dan zou ik nog zeggen het komt van de caffeîne maar dat deed ze ook niet en ze at ook gezond.. veel fruit, groenten, weinig vlees. Je kan niet alles voor waarheid nemen François en je bent wel erg kort tegen mensen die je artikels negatief beoordelen hoor... sorry voor de opmerking maar als iemand het niet eens is met je colum of hoe je ook mag noemen ben je direct op je p... getrapt.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Sorry, sorry, driemaal sorry... maar neem zeker niet alles voor waarheid en sta ook niet altijd achter alles... Informeren is iets anders dan dat, zoals Mark deze week ook terecht benadrukte...

----------


## christel1

François, 
Je bedoelingen zijn wel goed maar sommige mensen denken dat alles wat geschreven staat waarheid is en kunnen de dingens niet goed onderscheiden, daar gaat het me om. De "ouderen" hebben meer ervaring maar de jongeren niet, zeker niet als het over dieeten gaat, neem nu het rawfood dieet, dit kan op een bepaalde manier wel goed zijn al heb ik er mijn twijfels aan, sommige meisjes hebben al een vertekend zelfbeeld van zichzelf, vinden zichzelf veel te dik terwijl ze perfect normaal te noemen zijn en dan plaats je een artikel over het dieet raw food en dan hebben ze het gevonden maar voor je het weet heb je een kind dat anorexia heeft, ouders weten dikwijls niet op welke forums hun kinderen zitten, we zitten met dit forum nu ook op facebook en daar gaan ze het dan ook lezen en als ouder heb je er geen zicht op... snap je waar ik naartoe wil gaan ? Ik heb ook een dochter met ideale maten die zich toch een beetje te dik vindt en ze heeft maatje 36.... dus zeker niet te dik te noemen maar het ideaalbeeld is maatje 0 in de UK en in Amerika, zij heeft size 8.... en ja ik ben een bezorgde mama hoor...

----------


## sietske763

ben het helemaal eens met christel................je kan alleen maar normaal reageren als ze het met je eens zijn...........
enige vorm van oneens zijn geeft al flinke irritatie bij joiu....en dat irriteert weer meerdere leden.........

----------

